# Duathlon Advice



## rideswithmoobs (27 Jun 2013)

Hello everyone,
Been running and cycling a while and looking to challenge myself. After having to cancel both the Cartmel 18k and Coniston Marathon 42k due to a problem with my ankle (specialist seen and MRI scan next week) the only training I can do is on my bike. I have a cube cyclocross for use all year round and once the ankle is sorted I would like to do a Dualthlon because I am crap at swimming  and I can then build back up for the Lakeland Coniston Marathon next July again.
Can anyone recommend ones they have done in the Morecambe, Lancaster and Lakes area and how they trained. And would I be good to go on a cyclocross with road bias tyres on ?
It would be towards autumn before I can realistically do one


----------



## Arsen Gere (4 Jul 2013)

I don't know of any coming up in your area, they tend to be more of a spring event because people don't like cycling and running soaking wet when it is cold. A cyclocross bike would be fine. You see all kinds of stuff at duathlons and triathlons including mountain bikes and bikes with baskets. There will be the usual crowd with tt bikes, disk wheels etc. but it is an inclusive sport so there will be the other extremes too.


----------

